# Morris County, NJ - WTB - Snow Pushers & Brooms



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Norther NJ - Will travel - Have Ca$$$h

Pushers must be steel trip edge (Boss / Avalanche / Protech)

Brooms - Ariens walkbehind brooms + skid steer brooms

Please let me know what you have!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EGLC said:


> Norther NJ - Will travel - Have Ca$$$h
> 
> Pushers must be steel trip edge (Boss / Avalanche / Protech)
> 
> ...


What size boxes?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

10's and 12's


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a couple Boss 10's and a couple Arctic 10's... Also might sell my 84" Bobcat broom... Call or text for pics or info.. 574-532-four four seven seven.


----------

